# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Sombody please Host a game for Me

## EbbTide000

⚘Does any one out there ⚘
on Dreamviews forum   :Hiding: 
want to run a 
⚘Dream Remote Viewing Experiment  ⚘
for me.  
 ::sunflower:: 

An easy way is to  do this ...is ..

buy some old, cheap, 2018 12 month calendar.

Pick a picture

Put it in a big envelope

Put it some where special 
where it wont get disturbed for a week

I will ask "Our-Dreaming-Mind"
To give me a dream of the calendar picture.

I will post any remembered dreams

At the end of the week, you,

Take a photo of the calendar picture

No! Wait!

Take a photo as soon as you choose a picture
At the begining of the week

Then at the end of the week
post it to ... Here, if you can

Or 

Post it to a photo place 
like "Flickr" or ..... I only know Flickr.

Then poke the "share" button
Then highlight/ copy/past
The flicker "link" here 

Oh

And put the photo on "Private" 
untill the week is up
Then remember to change the setting 
From "Private" to "Public" so the link opens.

Any body interested : loveyou:     



(The Great, Late, Dream Researcher rvdc 
died suddenly in Jan 2014 

 :Crying: 

We did amazing things together in Non Lucid dreams.)

I, Ebbtide000 
(DebraJaneDixon 59 living in a new abode in South Australia) am Asexual 
(not attracted to male or female) 
so love songs are talking about a deeper love (to me)

Very intense love and happyness
As you fall asleep
Triggers
Psidreaming.

A very, very, natural brain chemical (oxytocin) lifts you out of the void and into union with that which connects us all. Where we are one. Where Psidreaming is as free, easy, and you wake-up feeling relaxed and high.

Do Not imbibe the artificial oxytocin IT DON'T WORK.

learn to love naturally.
I listen to certain songs that start the wonderfull, natural, oxitocine flowing in my brain.

Songs like this.

⚘Somebody to Love⚘

Queen

Can anybody find me somebody to love

Ooh, each morning I get up I die a little
Can barely stand on my feet
(Take a look at yourself) Take a look in the mirror and cry (and cry)
Lord, what you're doing to me (yeah yeah)
I have spent all my years in believing you
But I just can't get no relief, Lord!
Somebody (somebody) ooh somebody (somebody)
Can anybody find me somebody to love?

I work hard (he works hard) every day of my life
I work 'til I ache in my bones
At the end (at the end of the day)
I take home my hard earned pay all on my own
I get down (down) on my knees (knees)
And I start to pray
'Til the tears run down from my eyes
Lord, somebody (somebody), ooh somebody
(Please) can anybody find me somebody to love?

Everyday (everyday) I try and I try and I try
But everybody wants to put me down
They say I'm going crazy
They say I got a lot of water in my brain
Ah, got no common sense
I got nobody left to believe in
Yeah yeah yeah yeah

Oh, Lord
Ooh somebody, ooh somebody
Can anybody find me somebody to love?
(Can anybody find me someone to love)

Got no feel, I got no rhythm
I just keep losing my beat (you just keep losing and losing)
I'm OK, I'm alright (he's alright, he's alright)
I ain't gonna face no defeat (yeah yeah)
I just gotta get out of this prison cell
One day (someday) I'm gonna be free, Lord!

Find me somebody to love
Find me somebody to love
Find me somebody to love
Find me somebody to love
Find me somebody to love
Find me somebody to love
Find me somebody to love
Find me somebody to love love love
Find me somebody to love
Find me somebody to love
Somebody somebody somebody somebody
Somebody find me
Somebody find me somebody to love
Can anybody find me somebody to love?
(Find me somebody to love)
Ooh
(Find me somebody to love)
Find me somebody, somebody (find me somebody to love) somebody, somebody to love
Find me, find me, find me, find me, find me
Ooh, somebody to love (Find me somebody to love)
Ooh (find me somebody to love)
Find me, find me, find me somebody to love (find me somebody to love)
Anybody, anywhere, anybody find me somebody to love love love!
Somebody find me, find me love

↘️
https://youtu.be/kijpcUv-b8M
↗️

Generate love for a flower, a pet, a actor, popstar, any one or thing. Worship, there are so many ways to release you love.

Go to sleep in this state of love 
and give "Our Dreaming Mind" a soft, gentle focus and you will Psidream.

Sombody play with me and see what I mean.

----------


## EbbTide000

⚘DreamViewer's ⚘

I got Facebook Messengered 
so without naming the messenger I'll sharea bit here

"M" said:

⚘I am not very good at lucid dreaming so I do not think I could be a host. "N" may want to you can ask him, he has been wanting to do more dream related stuff lately⚘

I replied:

M, over the 10 years since 
Psidreaming brought me online 
folk have said, "I'd love to psidream 
BUT, 
like you, M, 
people say
"I need to get better at LDing first".

I don't think Lucid Dreamers can psi-dream.

Psidreaming is so much more natural 
and easy
than Lucid Dreaming.

All you need is Love to Psi-dream

⚘⚘⚘

In the Summer Of Love 1967
The World was hooked-up for the first time
By the first World Wide TV broadcast.

The Beatles closed the broadcast (400+ million TV viewers)
With the song they wrote for the occasion 

All you need is love

Lyrics

 There's nothing you can do that can't be done
Nothing you can sing that can't be sung

Nothing you can say, 
but you can learn how to play the game
It's easy

Nothing you can make that can't be made
No one you can save that can't be saved
Nothing you can do, 
but you can learn how to be you in time
It's easy

All you need is love, all you need is love
All you need is love, love, love is all you need

All you need is love
All you need is love, love, love is all you need

There's nothing you can know that isn't known
Nothing you can see that isn't shown
There's nowhere you can be 
that isn't where you're meant to be
It's easy

All you need is love, all you need is love
All you need is love, love, love is all you need
All you need is love (All together now)
All you need is love (Everybody)

⚘⚘⚘

Her is that closing song
I love how Australia is front and centre
on the globe at 3:36⚘

↘️↘️↘️

https://vimeo.com/241181230

⚘⚘⚘

----------


## EbbTide000

Hay DreamViewer's 
I got a host. She lives 12,000 miles over the sea. When someone ⚘hosts⚘ Dream Remote Viewing Experiments that ai can join in. The love of "Our-Dreaming-Mind" lifts me higher and higher. Oh and rvdc was a hip dancer.


EDIT
Putting the lyrics in.


Tuning into "Our-Dreaming-Mind" and sensing the love and excitment in"Our-Dreaming-Mind" cures down heartedness

(Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher and Higher

Jackie Wilson

Your love, lifting me higher
Than I've ever been lifted before
So keep it it up
Quench my desire
And I'll be at your side, forever more

You know your love (your love keeps lifting me)
Keep on lifting (love keeps lifting me)
Higher (lifting me)
Higher and higher (higher)
I said your love (your love keeps lifting me)
Keep on (love keeps lifting me)
Lifting me (lifting me)
Higher and higher (higher)
Now listen

⚘Now once, I was down hearted
⚘Disappointment, was my closest friend
But then you, came and it soon departed
And you know he never
Showed his face again

That's why your love (your love keeps lifting me)
Keep on lifting (love keeps lifting me)
Higher (lifting me)
Higher and higher (higher)
I said your love (your love keeps lifting me)
Keep on (love keeps lifting me)
Lifting me (lifting me)
Higher and higher (higher)

I'm so glad, I've finally found you
Yes that one, in a million girls
And I whip, my loving arms around you
I can stand up, and face the world

Let me tell ya, your love 
(your love keeps lifting me)
Keep on lifting 
(love keeps lifting me)
Higher (lifting me)
Higher and higher 
(higher)
I said your love 
(your love keeps lifting me)
Keep on 
(love keeps lifting me)
Lifting me 
(lifting me)
Higher and higher 
(higher)

Songwriters: Carl Smith / Gary Jackson / Raynard Miner

 ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  :armflap:  :Bliss: 



↘️↘️↘️

https://youtu.be/8AXkfhqvO44

↗️↗️↗️

----------

